# Pheasant Sausage



## Winchester101 (Dec 31, 2017)

Am thinking on making a batch of pheasant sausage..  My thoughts are 3 lbs of pheasant breast and mixing it with 1 lb chicken thighs w/skin on.  Was looking for any help on seasonings, thoughts and ideas??  Want to stuff it in polish casings and thinking of using a summer sausage seasoning?  I have a bunch of pheasants to do so any help appreciated.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2018)

W101, Check out the search bar above for chicken sausage recipes,that will get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## oberst (Jan 1, 2018)

Check back for my Thai Pheasant Sausage post, the one with the recipe.  I made it both stuffed into casings and as patties, which worked out pretty well and are convenient.  It if looks  a little "too" Thai you can modify too.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 1, 2018)

If you decide against pheasant sausage for whatever reason, and I hope you don't because I would like to see the results posted in this forum...you might want to consider pheasant fajitas.  I also made pheasant jerky which was very good as well.


----------



## Winchester101 (Jan 2, 2018)

Once my work schedule clears out -- I will make up a batch or two..  Love the idea of Thai sausage...Will  post the final product and recipes..


----------



## Winchester101 (Feb 7, 2018)

Well the first part is done.. 10 lbs of pheasant breast and 4 lbs of skin on chicken thighs ground up.  Have 3 small batches ready to go for the morning..  5 lbs of Hot Andollei, 5 lbs Chorizo and 4lbs of doctored up Polish for long links on crackers.   Will stuff in the morning.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2018)

Can't wait to see the final product :)


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 7, 2018)

10 pounds of pheasant breast?!? You either live in South Dakota, Kansas, or run a pheasant farm. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 9, 2018)

Take some pics. for us...:D


----------

